# Planted tank for newbie



## evenings (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow, I am so lost. I am someone who does not have a clue as to where to start and would love some assistance.

I would like to setup a planted tank. It would be housing java moss type plants and maybe a fish or two.

The tank is 29 inches from top to bottom 20 inches from left to right with a width of 15 inches. I would like to know what type of lighting would be sufficient for my size tank? Also what type of sand, and filtration system to keep the plants alive.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Sand isnt a good choice of substrate for a planted tank however flourish makes one called black onyx that is a planting sand.

Light a T5HO that fits the width of the tank.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Certain plants require different amounts of light. Java Moss does not require alot, nor does it need any substrate to grow.*


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Java Moss grows best in black out conditions. and it can be planted, infact planted java moss is very pretty as it attaches to the substrate and runs across the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Jasone487 (Oct 28, 2009)

for my first time around planted tanks i used java fern , corkscrew vals , water wisteria and Dwarf Sagittaria they grew non stop and didnt take much work. all of them are low-med light. i used a DIY co2 setup and flourite Substrate.


----------



## TylerT (Jul 11, 2010)

so substrate can just be gravel?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

evenings said:


> Wow, I am so lost. I am someone who does not have a clue as to where to start and would love some assistance.
> 
> I would like to setup a planted tank. It would be housing java moss type plants and maybe a fish or two.
> 
> ...


I recommend a mix of fast growing plants (anacharis, vals) and slower growers (small potted cryps swords) plus a single centerpiece amazon sword.

10-15 buches of anacharis, 10 vals, 10 potteds and 1-2 amazon swords.

I use 1" peat moss, 1" play sand, 1" pc select (or gravel) in layers. And I plant the plants then fill the tank.

NO filters, no airstones. no water changes.

29 g should ave 50w spiral flourescent type bulbes or about 4 15w 6500k tubes. In round reflectors.

Plant the plants and let the tank set for a week. Then add 1 fish and don't add food for a week. The stock up the tank and feed 1-2 flakes per day.

If you use platys use 1 male then 2-3 females. In 6 monthe you will have a tank full of platys and that population will be stable for years and years.

If the tank clouds up kill the light for a few days.


my .02


----------



## finatic child (Jul 9, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> I use 1" peat moss, 1" play sand, 1" pc select (or gravel) in layers. And I plant the plants the fill the tank.
> 
> my .02


I am thinking of starting a new tank that will have plenty of plants and a more "natural" look than my current tank. My question: With the sand, do you still use the gravel vac in the substrate or do make sure that you only remove water? I know it is probably a no-brainer question, but I am really unsure about this.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

finatic child said:


> I am thinking of starting a new tank that will have plenty of plants and a more "natural" look than my current tank. My question: With the sand, do you still use the gravel vac in the substrate or do make sure that you only remove water? I know it is probably a no-brainer question, but I am really unsure about this.


I don't touch the substrate. I also don't do water changes.

I have every couple of years or so just sucked the mulm off the top of the substrate. But that's it.


my .02


----------

